# Eldon HO Deora



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I finally got one of the Eldon Match Kit Dodge Deora (They call it a pick up)



Original price of $0.59!!!



This one was on sale!! 2 for $0.66!!!



I have only seen a couple of these on that on-line auction site. I was WAAAAAAY out bid. I got this one with BIN. It was more then I wanted to pay, but less then 1/2 of what the others went for.

Of course I HAD to open the factory sealed package.



Now a question for resin casters:
If I try to make mold of this will the plating be ruined?

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Love it. Not sure about the plating, but if you do make copies can I get in line. 

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Super Kewl!!!!!!!!!

What scale?


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Have look at HW. They had once a Deora out with exactly the right wheel base for H0 slots.
.

But Marty the Eldon kit looks really nice.

Mario


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is one of those HW one for sale.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-Hot-Wh...56958?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item20de303dbe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Whoa Nellie!*

I'd proceed with CAUTION! 

Maybe scan it and create a development mule using a 3-D printer...???

Because....it looks like that Eldon Deaora might require a modification to the bedsides. Appears as though a tonneau or carapace is needed to get a decent chassis fit... unless you really want it to look like an AW McClaren :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would avoid the "tooned" HW Deora. The whole body is wonky. HW did a different version Deora that Lines up better, but does ride sort of high on T Jet. I have one of the stock version, but never got the silicone or resin, so it just collects dust.

By the way, for those that don't know, the Deora's tail lights aren't visible unless they're lit up. Sequential tail lights such as on a Cougar are hidden inside the gate, and are reflected on the polished stainless or aluminum panel that goes across the back.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Super Kewl!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What scale?


 HO scale. The wheelbase lines up perfectly with an Eldon chassis. The Eldon chassis will never work unless I cut out a hole for the can motor.

I have not tried a T-Jet yet. The T-jet is my first choice for a chassis.

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

foxkilo said:


> Have look at HW. They had once a Deora out with exactly the right wheel base for H0 slots.
> .
> 
> But Marty the Eldon kit looks really nice.
> ...


 I have a bunch of the HW Deora's. It is one of my favorite customs ever. I have the model kit in several versions also.

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Hot Wheels Deora

http://hotwheels.wikia.com/wiki/Deora

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool Marty! No, not the Deora (well, it is cool...), but the fact that I'm not the only morning man out there playing with slot cars!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

ruralradio said:


> Cool Marty! No, not the Deora (well, it is cool...), but the fact that I'm not the only morning man out there playing with slot cars!!


 PM sent.

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
WQTT 1270
http://qt1270.com/


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

*casting*

Casting your body will not harm the plating as long as it is not peeling. Your body should be in the same condition after demolding it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Gotta agree with 9FH...The silicone shouldn't hurt the plating. As always, opinions/results may/will vary...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Gotta agree with 9FH...The silicone shouldn't hurt the plating. As always, opinions/results may/will vary...RM


Didn't you do this car pal??? I could swear I seen someone here did this???

P.S. Randy when you do cast it, lol, put me down for a pair please?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry J65, wasn't me... I had it on the list, guess I lost the list...RM


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Just for info the HW Deora next to a Faller chassis. Its one of the rare cases were the wheelbase is more suited to Faller than to Aurora. The wheels are Vincent.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL That's the exact Deora I have!  Am I correct to assume the truck hole on an Aurora is the right spacing?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Didn't you do this car pal??? I could swear I seen someone here did this???
> 
> P.S. Randy when you do cast it, lol, put me down for a pair please?? :thumbsup:


HW did a "Deora II" in plastic color changers a couple years back...
a lot of guys here made slots out of them...
I think the 440x2 chassis fit like a glove (??) 
w/ have 2 check mine...senility sinking in :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave: LOL!!!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

vansmack2 said:


> Here is one of those HW one for sale.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2004-Hot-Wh...56958?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item20de303dbe


I did not notice this was the "TOONED" version when I posted this since I am not very familiar with this vehicle. I had now looked at other regular HW Deora cars and see the difference.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Did some thinking and remembered our one and only Mr Alpink was the guy who had these in resin. They were actually cool with a chopped top too. 

Alpink, how bout it pal????


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a few babies myself. Bob...too cool for school...zilla sent me one a ways back, and it's parked in my case for future use. I would prefer new resins to have the glass as a separate piece, whether molded in black or clear. Like I said earlier, the height of the T Jet chassis makes this body ride kinda high. An axle height modification on the chassis would benefit it greatly.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Marty,

Man that is a cool Eldon Deora Match Kit!
Used to collect Eldon 1/32 pretty hard years ago and wish I would have kept all my 1/32 molded in color Muscle cars...dang it.
Eldon is a great company that made lots of detailed stuff....Lucky!! 

Here is the Deora HW casted body I picked up and re-did.
I filled in the rear windows that let the surfboards go into the cab & puttied the rear deck smooth with a spot for an engine.













Hope you don't mind me posting this here Marty?

Bob...Deoras Rock...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice one Bob!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Still holding on to my Mullet Green one for myself. The tail lights done right are going to be extra tricky, so I would rather wait until there is a source of new ones first.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice one Bob!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Still holding on to my Mullet Green one for myself. The tail lights done right are going to be extra tricky, so I would rather wait until there is a source of new ones first.


Yes!!! I wish SOMEONE would cast this for all of us!!!! :hat:

Cast Bobs!!!! That thing is silly cool!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got the correct HW body (somewhere around here) if someone wants to cast it... Like I said though, I would prefer the glass at least be cast separately.


----------

